# Milk Run?



## Coon (Jun 25, 2007)

*In my opinion...*

First off, are you a rafter or a yaker? When you say beginner, have they been in their boats at all? Do they have a roll? 

Either way, it's not much of a beginner run @ these flows. 

Hard to remember specific rapids, but it is definitely continuous and not all that forgiving.
You'll be hard pressed to find eddies, the water is cruisin!

* Most importantly*, I would say, be heads up on the dam.
You'll see a distant horizon line and just upstream the landowners on river right have no trespassing signs, which makes it hard to scout.
Make sure you go river right @ the dam and I would get back in center as your making your way down the drop. 

Most of this run is read and run.
But I think the dam is Sketchy! and you should know that someone drowned there last year. 
Definitely not trying to scare you, just want you to be equipped to make an informed decision.

Whatever you hit up, have a blast, and be safe. 

~julie


----------



## FreeKickHero (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up and for reminding me to have a more structured post next time. Was thinking of bringing kayakers, with experience on moving water (Pueblo Dam to play park) but still working on perfecting rolls. Appreciate the information, thank you!


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

By the "milk run" you are talking about the run from HWY 285 to the Brown's put-in, right? This would be a great beginner run.

****, I believe you are describing the Buena Vista town run down to HWY 285. This one is not a good beginner run.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I've done several trips on the "Milk Run" this season. There is definitely a diiference between the BV town run and JV down. BV falls and the dam drop are generally too difficult for beginners, especially at these flows. However, putting in at the Wilderness Aware ramp makes for a more pleasant trip. I like to run down to Ruby Mountain when I do it with beginners because you get a little more mild action between there and Fisherman's Bridge. I took a group of 4 first time Kansas duckiers through there with 4 safety kayakers a couple of weeks ago at around 3500 and other than a couple of flips in the first half mile, the only problems we had were people trying to eddie into tree branches and brush. I would suggest Salida East to Rincon or Stone Bridge to Salida as better first time runs (only because of the trees).


----------



## Coon (Jun 25, 2007)

*My bad...*

I've often heard people refer to the BV town run as the "Milk Run," but I guess I was mistaken.

If nothing else, now you've got some info if you were to put in @ the BV baseball fields.

So I'm curious, why do people call the section from Hwy 285 down the "milk run"? 
I mean I could speculate, but does anyone know the scoop?


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

*4am milk run*

I would guess it is because at lower flows, that section is basically 100 yards of action, and then flat water with a few ripples. Hence you could almost do it in your sleep, AKA The milk run.

The BV to JV section is not beginner territory. You would scare to death any newby on that stretch at higher flows and the dam drop is not to be messed with or be out of your boat at any level.


----------



## mjkayak (Jun 28, 2008)

*great info*

Thanks so much for all of the useful info. Several of us will be heading that way from Arkansas (the state) in about a week and were wondering about the high flows, the state of the various runs, etc.

I live about a quarter mile from the Arkansas river here. It's HUGE right now. Those cargo barges are zooming by.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

MJ Kayak, glad to hear some more Arkansans are coming this way. I learned to paddle at Rockport and just moved out here a few years ago. Meeting up with Fish tomorrow...if you're from Ft Smith you probably know him. Anyway, get in touch and we can do some boating...Drew J.


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

If you put in at JV the first quarter mile or so is class II+ at least at high water. You really jump into the most difficult part of the run at the at the put in which might intimidate them. After that it mellows considerably. I'd second going down to Ruby rather than talking out at Fisherman's, it's good class II+ boogie water, fun waves, eddies to practice on, non threatening swims.

It's probably called the Milk rum because it is the easiest stretch between Bv and Browns. The Milk Run sounds pretty friendly, eh?


----------



## CheckYoSelf (Jun 30, 2007)

**** said:


> So I'm curious, why do people call the section from Hwy 285 down the "milk run"?
> I mean I could speculate, but does anyone know the scoop?


You milk it for what it is worth.


----------



## TimmyHo (Jun 24, 2005)

Not to drag your thread another direction, but I'll throw this out to you...

Another good stretch for beginners is the Stone Bridge to Big Bend stretch just north of Salida. Squaw Creek is the only "rapid" of note on the whole run. Lots of opportunity to work on catching eddies as well.


----------



## FreeKickHero (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice and input! Ill give the stone bridge run a look too..


----------

